# Most Affordable DCC System?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm looking for something simple, since I won't be having that big of a layout. I will probably be running 10 trains at max too,but not all at the same time, since my layout will be a two track mainline.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

how many locos do you plan on running at the same time? 10 trains is a decent amount.

I was going to suggest the nce power cab if you were only planning on running 2 maybe 3 max, but you could always just get the nce pro cab and then you could plan on running alot more locos at the same time.

I went with the nce power cab since i was only planning on running a couple locos at once, but sometime in the near future if my layout grows to where i want to run more locos I can simply upgrade my powercab to run more locos.

Before i bought my powercab it was between the digitrax zephyr and the powercab, both of these units imop are 2 of the top dogs on the market.
Most model railroad clubs either run digitrax or nce, so i wanted something that was well known for being excellent in all areas...

You gotta figure out what you plan on doing with your layout first. Then you can start narrowing down the different units on the market. The amount of locos you want to run at a time is a big deciding factor. You can get either the digitrax zephyr or nce power cab for under 200 dollars easy, but the zepyhr has more amps so you could run more locos out of the box, but the power cab is a handheld throttle and the zephyr isnt, but on the power cab you are limited to how far you can walk around your layout since wires are connected to the powercab. The zepyhr is a satationary unit.

I may sound biased to the digitrax or nce, but honestly i think these are one of the best manufactures on the market...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

if your looking for basic and cheap Bachmann DCC is the way to go with there E-Z command system, I think it can run up to 10 trains but I don't know, I just have one or two so far so I only run them...not as many features but the lowest cost (and best for getting into DCC) of the systems

if your looking for a bit better I would think NCE power/pro cab would be your next step up (same for price) more features but a bit more $$$

your next step (and this could honestly be a big toss up) would be either Digitrax OR Rail Pro (newer system on the market but seems to offer same amount as Digitrax if not more) both will be more $$$ possibly the most, but either will offer the max amount of options! yes even the rail pro is simple and it works and once set up it is more or less plug and play as far as DCC goes, just drop the chip in your train hook it up to your controler and go.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

that bachmann ez command system is a great intro system. I get them used all the time and they sell like hot cakes for $30-$40 used and brand new I sell them for $120 (srp is $160) or $140 (srp is $200) with a locomotive package from bachmann


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask around the area - a club, friends, etc and see what they are using as it's easier to use a system that others in your area use as help is really close IF you run into a problem. Probably the NCE Power cab is easier to use as it has a type of walk around throttle and every thing is in your hand. The digitrax system can have a hand held throttle added if necessary though.

What's most popular in your area is still probably the best way to go in my opinion.

Jim


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, as long as the system explains what the values are and what they mean, Ill be ok. Im not very good at math, so in-depth programming of a loco will be extemely hard for me to do.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

the Bachmann EZ command is more or less plug and play really, just program and go kinda thing, so if your not good at CV values and all that you may want the ez-command system to start with...


----------



## lehrr (Dec 7, 2011)

I highly recommend the Prodigy Express. I was in the same boat a couple of years ago trying to decide what to go with.

The Bachmann is nice in that it is so simple, however that is also it's main drawback. The only thing you can do as far as I can see with the Bachmann is illuminate the headlight. There are no other functions available on the Bachmann unit. 

The MRC Prodigy Express is about the same price (got mine for less than $100 new on ebay), and it allows you to toggle / control 14 or 16 functions. This is very important if you have a loco with sound, or with multiple lighting effects, or any number of things. For example I recently wired the smoke unit on my Bachmann 4-8-4 Northern to output #3 of the NCE decoder I put in it, and I can now remotely toggle the smoke on and off. 

I also put a decoder in the motor house of a cheap Atlas turntable and can now control the table rotation and speed with my controller. I also wired the additional light outputs of that decoder to run lighting for the turntable, as well as flashing LED's on a fire truck on the layout. All controlled with my handheld controller. 

One last big plus, the Prodigy uses a standard Ethernet (network) cable to connect the hand held controller to the main unit that you mount under the table. This allows you to walk around the layout with the controller in your hand. 

OK one more last thing, lol, the Prodigy allows you to program decoder functions on both the main track and on a programming track, things like momentum, startup voltage, lighting effects, etc. 

I have been running my Prodigy Express for a couple years now and could not be happier with it. Good luck with whatever you go with.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

lehrr said:


> I highly recommend the Prodigy Express. I was in the same boat a couple of years ago trying to decide what to go with.
> 
> The Bachmann is nice in that it is so simple, however that is also it's main drawback. The only thing you can do as far as I can see with the Bachmann is illuminate the headlight. There are no other functions available on the Bachmann unit.
> 
> ...


Damn, I want to put a smoke unit on both my Bachmann DCC onboard steamers. I have the GS6 (black version war baby) and the SF 4-8-4 Northern. I also saw that there was a space for a speaker in the tender (though I prefer to put it in the cab, but I would have to compromise since there isn't a whole lot of room in the engine side with all those dcc components).


----------



## lehrr (Dec 7, 2011)

Not to get off topic  but yeah I also have two of the newer Bachmann 4-8-4 DCC locos, a Niagra and a Northern. Those chassis do not have the hole for the smoke generator sadly. I will put sound in them though. 

The one I mentioned above, is actually the Overland Limited 4-8-4 Northern, it was the original 1980's loco with the terrible pancake motor. It started having issues with the drive line going out of sync (out of quarter) so I sent it in with a $15 check and they shipped me a brand new one, same nice looking gray and black overland scheme, but this one had an updated chassis with a can motor. I put a NCE D13SR decoder in place of the DC contact board and wired up the smoke to that. It's a great running loco and somehow manages to navigate all of my standard EZ-Track turnouts and some 18"R curves. 

If you figure out how to put smoke in the newer DCC equipped 4-8-4, please let me know!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Really? I love the Niagara! Imma get one from Bachmann for $89.99 off of Trainworld.Com! I heard that the very early versions of these steamers actually had a smoke unit, but bachmann decided to not include it in their newer engines for some reason.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm on my way to make the leap over to DCC soon. One question, can you still run DC engines while running DCC ? I hope i can convert all my DC locos over to DCC but a few might be to old.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A DC engine is never too old to convert to dcc. Some just takes more work and skill to convert them. The exception is if it runs SO SO on DC it probably won’t run very well converted to DCC.
As a general rule DCC systems will run one DC engine on the 0 address.
But after you do it once you'll want to convert all you DC over to DCC.
The DC units will hum and buzz on a DCC powered track setup and it can be quite annoying.
You also cannot leave them on powered rail they will overheat and burn out.

As far as installing smoke into a DCC engine, it can be done; there are several manufactures of aftermarket smoke units. You will just have to install a second decoder to run the smoke generator. I don't recommend it unless you have a fairly substantial DCC system. The simple DCC systems lack the amperage needed to run a smoke unit installed loco.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

NIMT said:


> A DC engine is never too old to convert to dcc. Some just takes more work and skill to convert them. The exception is if it runs SO SO on DC it probably won’t run very well converted to DCC.
> As a general rule DCC systems will run one DC engine on the 0 address.
> But after you do it once you'll want to convert all you DC over to DCC.
> The DC units will hum and buzz on a DCC powered track setup and it can be quite annoying.
> You also cannot leave them on powered rail they will overheat and burn out.


That's good news, I didnt want to lose my DC locos, they all run strong on DC. When i start working on my HO layout i will have to get all the DC locos converted.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ranger I just jumped down the DCC rabbit hole. There was no way I was going to convert everything over at one time. I put a set of switches on the control panel. One is a DPDT switch That is hooked to the track blocks, DC cab, and the DCC command station. The second DPDT switch is for the reverse loop in the center of my layout. The last one is for the programing track.

DCC Layout, flip two switches, swap the locos and it is DC


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

What I was thinking of doing is just trying to find the bottom part of a diesel loco that will fit the chassis of my Life-Like diesels and just install the chassis on top. Far less work than trying to mess with the motors and electrical components that Im too afraid to damage. Besides, the engine will be a lot quieter too!


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im using a MRC TECH 6 SOUND CONTROLLER With my bachman track Im running a DC locomotive And a Alco S4 Diesel Loco DCC with Sound. I have 2 sections of track blocked off. So i can run one or the other


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Southern I like how you did yours, I think I might go that route.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The way southern did it is great as long you dont have any reverse loops in your layout.
It gives you time to convert from one to the other.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

NIMT said:


> ..............as long you dont have any reverse loops in your layout...........


 
Oh [email protected]#*! I do have a reverse loop. That is why I have two DTDP switches. One is for the Revers loop (Center track), the other one is for all other Tracks (main track).


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

All this talk about which Dcc unit to go with has left out one important fact, available power. As NIMT has pointed out, there is no point in buying a unit that won't give you the extras that you want.
I would be looking at the amps that are there for fringe activities more than the price. The more amps the better so take a look at that before you buy. Pete


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

This is where i have my switches hooked up


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you mean 'switchers' as pertaining to the engines or your turnouts? Like your layout Dave. Nice pictures too. Pete


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

NIMT said:


> A DC engine is never too old to convert to dcc. Some just takes more work and skill to convert them. The exception is if it runs SO SO on DC it probably won’t run very well converted to DCC.
> As a general rule DCC systems will run one DC engine on the 0 address.
> But after you do it once you'll want to convert all you DC over to DCC.
> The DC units will hum and buzz on a DCC powered track setup and it can be quite annoying.
> ...


 By this, I assume you mean the DCC system has to come with the 5amp upgrade thingy?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

wilson44512 said:


> This is where i have my switches hooked up



so you're using ez-track? why did you opt for soldering the power cords instead of just using the regular power cords?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

jjb727 said:


> By this, I assume you mean the DCC system has to come with the 5amp upgrade thingy?


The Upgrade thingy you are referring to would be called a booster.


----------

